# Cant access my files on Sandisk Cruzer Removable Disk 8gb



## technoviking94 (Jun 1, 2012)

So, i have this sandisk usb with Secure Access. I have some private files stored in it. What i found weird is that now when i open Access secure manager to access my files, it tells me that i have to make a new vault to store my files. Dont know what happened, because before i only needed to put the password and "voila" i could see my stored files. But now it tells me to make a new vault. I think my files are still there because i can see the dmbackup.dll file on MyVaults folder, which i suppose has my private files. Is there some way to recover those files, cause something tells me that if a go on and make a new vault the whole thing would reset and delete the files, if they are still there of course.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try posting in the SanDisk forum, you will have better luck there then in this general Microsoft forum. Or try their Tech Support


----------

